# New Idea for Greenhouse (maybe not that new)



## ehanes7612 (Apr 11, 2018)

I Airbnb'd a yurt this week ..just to get away for the city for a few days. It's one of those Ranier Yurts that are standard kits. Has a kitchen , bedroom, loft space, and bathroom...but it got me thinking. The construction of these is fairly simple ...the frame is very basic ..so I was thinking , why not build a yurt greenhouse? ...smaller scale of course..this one is 30 feet in diameter ..anyone have a yurt greenhouse? I miss hanging out in a warm humid space...and I miss the pleurothallids


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2018)

.... So tempted... :evil:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah, I am prepared for your mockery... TBH , I mostly want a space to hang out in ..I may or may not put orchids in it


but I might just have it for the slippers during the warm months; may to october


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 11, 2018)

You are not the first to consider a yurt greenhouse: http://yurtpeople.com/Home-Plans-/Greenhouses-Saunas-.html and https://www.shelter-systems.com/garden-products/grodome-greenhouses/ (much cheaper than former link).

This does seem like a nice simple idea. Hmm...


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2018)

I like the idea of a yurt, but how about insulation? What's the material?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 11, 2018)

TyroneGenade said:


> You are not the first to consider a yurt greenhouse: http://yurtpeople.com/Home-Plans-/Greenhouses-Saunas-.html and https://www.shelter-systems.com/garden-products/grodome-greenhouses/ (much cheaper than former link).
> 
> This does seem like a nice simple idea. Hmm...




yeah, I know


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 11, 2018)

abax said:


> I like the idea of a yurt, but how about insulation? What's the material?



Wooden frame...6 mil clear plastic ...I already have a concrete foundation in my backyard. It would be the same material as my previous greenhouse...just in the shape of a yurt this time


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 12, 2018)

abax said:


> I like the idea of a yurt, but how about insulation? What's the material?



That is a very good question... I will let you know if I think up anything simple (and cheap).


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 13, 2018)

Whatever glazing you use it can't be less thermally efficient than a traditional rectangular greenhouse of the same square footage. The round structure gives you less surface area, so less heat loss. 

Of course it is a round structure and most everything we put in a greenhouse has right angles. Benches, etc. I would have fun making my own round benches, but I suspect not everybody would be quite so excited about it.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 13, 2018)

that would be fun


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 16, 2018)

How about a geodesic dome:
https://ecosweethome.com/products/g...MI6ZOB2YS_2gIVBbbACh2ENA_gEAQYBSABEgJGrfD_BwE 

You can get the frame cheaply off Ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/V3-7-12-GE...282894239294?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10 

You can also get the Solexx panels. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Solexx-XP-...m=391675155711&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851 Would be nice if you get them cut to size for installation in the dome.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2018)

Why not a teepee? Easier to build.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 16, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Why not a teepee? Easier to build.



These people seem to be having fun with their tipi greenhouse: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9MRiFDczZA


----------

